# Would you call this a poncho?



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

If that is right, I really like this one

http://blueskyalpacas.com/patterns/etched-rio-wrap/


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Whatever it's called, I wouldn't pay $9.00 for the pattern.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I would call it a poncho and I do like it to.

I do agree it is too much for me to pay a pattern though.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, and if you purchased that yarn it would be almost $90.00, but I still think it is lovely


fergablu2 said:


> Whatever it's called, I wouldn't pay $9.00 for the pattern.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Love it and I would say it was a poncho. The price seems a little high but I've paid that much for a design I really liked.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would say that's a poncho,for sure. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

I would say more like a "wrap" than a poncho. Gosh, but it's pretty, isn't it? No, $9 is too high for the internet pattern but bet you could easily adapt with a similar look with a border pattern of your choice knitted along a long simple stocking stitch rectangle, folded lengthwise, then stitched along top edge leaving opening for head.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> Whatever it's called, I wouldn't pay $9.00 for the pattern.


NINE dollars???
Nice, but not that nice


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Very nice, poncho because it goes over the head. Wrap doesn't.
But $9 and whoaaaa too much for the yarn.
Search a little and find something close and FREE.
Good luckLinda


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

It is an asymmetrical poncho. Lovely but far too costly IMO


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stotter said:


> Love it and I would say it was a poncho. The price seems a little high but I've paid that much for a design I really liked.


Ditto!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

It's beautiful. Have you ordered the pattern?


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

no, i showed it to my sister, the artist, (I told her it reminded me of her) and it is the first pattern she ever liked that I sent to her. so now I am considering it, yeah it is 9 bucks, but it is so elegantly done I may still pick it up, debating in my mind : )



Kathie said:


> It's beautiful. Have you ordered the pattern?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is a basic pattern, and as jinkers mentioned, you could revise the pattern to add your own lacy pattern along the edge. Then you would have $9.00 more for yarn!

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4038&cps=21191


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern for a poncho,,yes if it was for someone special i would buy the pattern.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I would say it's a poncho too ... and I agree 100% that $9 is waaaaay too much for the pattern. Here is a free pattern that I'm sure you could use to make one very similar to the one you found.

http://www.fuzzygalore.biz/patterns/spiky.shtml


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

it''s just an oblong piece with a partially sewn seam, very nice but you don't really need a pattern for it


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I love this pattern and agree with Jinkers. It's only 2 lengths that are knitted 32" long by 17,3/4" wide. The 2 are stitched together along the long edge with a gap (off set) for the neck.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks like a poncho to me and it is lovely.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It looks like a poncho to me and it is lovely.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I would call it a poncho - a very lovely one. I think I would buy the pattern but use a different fingering weight yarn to make it. I love that little lace design along the edge.

Lynne


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

I think it IS a wrap that is sewn together about half way leaving room for the head. Cool idea. Can use any wrap pattern and do the same. Saw one in a Signals catalogue that was joined together with decorative pins or something.


----------



## najemok (Feb 25, 2012)

It's beautiful! And if you really love it it's worth the price of the pattern!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree this is a poncho but the price is crazy.
I have done several test knits this summer and I understand that a lot goes into the design, but they don't use their paper or ink the just send you a link
This pattern looks simple enough. Almost an L shape then see it together


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> I love this pattern and agree with Jinkers. It's only 2 lengths that are knitted 32" long by 17,3/4" wide. The 2 are stitched together along the long edge with a gap (off set) for the neck.


I think it may be just one oblong sewn together on one side.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it is a rectangle folded a different way. Look at the site again, it gives dimension, not the lace part. You more experienced KP ers, probably could figure it out just by studying the pattern. Learned that one from a designer. He showed different ways to do different things with just a rectangle.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am still early in my knitting but I think if I took the time even I could recreate that. I am almost positive I have that lace pattern in a stitch book I have. I might just do it. I can tell it needs a fine yarn, sport maybe even lace as it looks very lightweight. I like that its a little smaller too, sometimes ponchos are too chunky and/or large for the person wearing them, especially when store bought. I, on the other hand, would look too big in one being just under 6' tall, so making my own seems the better option. This one seems simple, elegent, and subdued.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

As a general rule I don't care for ponchos, but this one is so elegant! For me, $9 isn't too much to pay since I am not that good yet. It would be more worth it if you were making more than one. It looks relatively easy to figure out, though.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful "poncho". Too bad the pattern is $9.00! :-(


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

She's your sister--Buy it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I love it, but agree... free is much better for something so easy. However, there ARE free patterns on this site. I downloaded two.


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

http://blueskyalpacas.com/patterns/etched-rio-wrap/[/quote]

I love that poncho but would not pay 9 dollars for it. Here's a link to how to make a poncho, any size or weight of yarn. Just add a band of lace or whatever along the bottom.
http://www.skeinlane.com/knittingresources/documents/ponchofever.pdf


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link, lizv123. I was going to figure it out, but now I don't have to hurt my brain with all that thinking. I figured out that was how it was done, but the guideline makes the execution a bit easier.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh thank you. I think I could do it on my own now without that pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, it's a poncho - go on Ravelry & search for a free poncho pattern as $9 is waaaay too much.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks so much lizv123! I saved the link for future use...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you lizv123
Bookmarked this for later


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for the link, lizv123. I was going to figure it out, but now I don't have to hurt my brain with all that thinking. I figured out that was how it was done, but the guideline makes the execution a bit easier.


Ditto.
I had been thinking about something like this after seeing a poncho made in the same way. Now I can do it.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

This site gives you directions for making almost any kind of edging you could want:

http://www.knitting-and.com/homework/


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> This site gives you directions for making almost any kind of edging you could want:
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/homework/


That's a really interesting site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Yarngrandma-It is a type of poncho-asymmetrical (did I spell that right?). Very easy to make. Knit a rectangle. Fold in half lengthwise. Sew up the top of one side 1/3-1/2 across. Voila! You have an asymmetrical (ok, I'll stick with that spelling, right or wrong!) poncho. Denise


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

Great! I've saved it. Thanks.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

It's called a wrap by the designer but it sure looks like a poncho to me!


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

I love the pattern. If you really like it, go for it. I would, what can you get for$9.00 these days?


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely a modern take on a poncho. More like a rectangle shawl sewn together. The edge is pretty. I'm very cheap when it comes to paying for a pattern (fixed income and all). I'll scour the net before paying. And I usually find something I like better!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Definitely a modern take on a poncho. More like a rectangle shawl sewn together. The edge is pretty. I'm very cheap when it comes to paying for a pattern (fixed income and all). I'll scour the net before paying. And I usually find something I like better! And free!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Look at the photo of the young lady wearing the garment. Zoom in on the longer side on her left arm, you can see the seam up that arm to the neck. Now look at the photo that shows the shorter side and zoom in on that. You can see the seam here as well.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

leighanne1968 said:


> Definitely a modern take on a poncho. More like a rectangle shawl sewn together. The edge is pretty. I'm very cheap when it comes to paying for a pattern (fixed income and all). I'll scour the net before paying. And I usually find something I like better!


Me too leighanne! Since I've retired, I watch my $$ a little more closely. And there are so many free and inexpensive patterns out there.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> leighanne1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely a modern take on a poncho. More like a rectangle shawl sewn together. The edge is pretty. I'm very cheap when it comes to paying for a pattern (fixed income and all). I'll scour the net before paying. And I usually find something I like better!
> ...


Free is ALWAYS right in my price range!!!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I would call it a poncho. Expensive pattern though.


----------



## wanahme (Sep 1, 2012)

It looks like a poncho to me. Beautiful pattern in any case. Lydia, wanahme, beadwrangler


----------



## wanahme (Sep 1, 2012)

I love the basic poncho pattern that you can design however you like. Thanks for the link. Lydia, wanahme


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

The ladies are right. Easily adapted to designing your own look. I really do like it to. It is artzy. The black and white striped one is made in a much longer rectangle. but you do knit something about 60" by maybe 22" depending on the length of wearer from below waist to shoulder. Fold in half and leave neck portion open and sew together rest of side of wrap-poncho. It should turn out lovely for your sister. The decorative edge would be nice also in a different color. Kathy


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

You KP ladies are very inspiring, thank you all for your insights!


greythounds said:


> The ladies are right. Easily adapted to designing your own look. I really do like it to. It is artzy. The black and white striped one is made in a much longer rectangle. but you do knit something about 60" by maybe 22" depending on the length of wearer from below waist to shoulder. Fold in half and leave neck portion open and sew together rest of side of wrap-poncho. It should turn out lovely for your sister. The decorative edge would be nice also in a different color. Kathy


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not sure you could use a wrap pattern partially sewn together. It would be too narrow in the shoulders. I had tried this once, figuring I could make a shawl and sew it together and have a poncho, but the fit was not correct.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I completely agree...prices on patterns are WAY out of control...I even hesitate when a pattern is $5.00 for a single pattern...
IF we all stop buying these pricey patterns they will come back down to earth..

Just saying.


fergablu2 said:


> Whatever it's called, I wouldn't pay $9.00 for the pattern.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

double post...please remove admin...thanks.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I completely agree...prices on patterns are WAY out of control...I even hesitate when a pattern is $5.00 for a single pattern...
> IF we all stop buying these pricey patterns they will come back down to earth..
> 
> Just saying.


Exactly, the sooner they realise it is turnover rather than high initial prices that increases profits the better. I do not object to designers profiting by their efforts but enough is as good as a feast. They'd make a lot more selling 100 at a dollar each then 5 at $9.00+


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice poncho but expensive pattern and to make.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Prices on patterns are very high but designers that only sell patterns with kits are astronomical . Found a hoodie pattern that I love, but the kit is $385.00 and if you want the beaded trim it's $100.00 more. I just wanted the pattern but no way will they sell it without their kit


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

i bought the pattern and have the perfect yarn for this!


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

has anyone had any experience with this vendor? i paid for the pattern but have not received it and its been almost two days! no email with a download link or anything.... no response to email either. not really happy...


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

good news. pattern emailed with an apology this morning. whew!


----------



## LilyQ21 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

